# Scallion and Peppercorn Crusted Ahi with a Syrah Demi Glace



## ironchef (Aug 29, 2004)

Seafood rocks. Serve this with your vegetable and starch of choice.

*Scallion and Peppercorn Crusted Ahi with a Syrah Demi Glace*

*Yield: 4 servings*

*Ingredients:*

4 each, 8 oz. Sashimi Grade Yellowfin Tuna, cut into blocks or steaks
3 Tbsp. Frying Oil
4 Tbsp. Coarsley Cracked Black Peppercorns
2 stalks Scallions, finely chopped and patted dry
Kosher Salt to taste

1/2 c. (cut into cubes and kept cold) + 2 Tbsp. Unsalted Butter
3 Medium Shallots, roughly chopped
1 c. Veal Stock -or- 1/2 c. Beef + 1/2 c. Chicken Stock
3 c. Syrah or Shiraz
1/2 c. sugar
6 sprigs fresh Thyme
2 Fresh or Dried Bay Leaves
2 cloves  Fresh Garlic
8 Peppercorns
Cheesecloth
Butcher's String

*Method:*

*For the Sauce:*

In a 1.5 or 2 quart saucepan, saute the shallots in the 2 Tbsp. of butter until translucent, about 1-2 minutes. Add the stock, wine, and sugar, and bring to a boil, then turn down to a light boil. Make a bouquet garni by securely tying up the thyme, bay leaves, garlic, and peppercorns in the cheesecloth like a purse or sack using the string, and add to the sauce. Remove after 20 minutes. Reduce the liquid until approx. 1/2-3/4 c. remains. Off the heat, whisk in the cubed butter until it is well incorporated. Keep warm.

*For the Ahi:*

In a shallow dish or plate, combine the scallions and peppercorns and mix well. Season the ahi on both sides with salt, and press one side of the fish into the scallion-peppercorn mixture, pressing down lightly to ensure that it sticks onto the surface of the fish. Only crust one side of the fish. Heat the frying oil in a heavy skillet or pan until smoking. Place the crusted side of the fish in the pan, and sear on all sides rare, about 30 seconds per side.  Serve immediately with the sauce, but do not oversauce as this sauce is very rich.


----------

